# Dead Good Poets Society



## soulman (Oct 31, 2005)

It's a Liverpool based group who aim to make poetry more accessible  - http://www.deadgoodpoetssociety.co.uk/index.html

Anyone else know any good Northern poets?


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 2, 2005)

I went along yonks and yonks ago and they were dead good!


I'm a member of a writing group (I don't do poetry tho) and one of our members is a poet in various different groups, he usually performs in Huddersfield/ West Yorks area. I don't think there's a web page.


----------

